# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотооборудование!

## hiace75

Есть в наличии  новое фотооборудование,штатив,фонари,таймер,все на фото,цена 500грн за все,0677418367

----------


## bodidron

что за штатив? цена?

----------


## hiace75

> что за штатив? цена?


  на первом фото,точно не знаю как называется(подумал что штатив),сегодня распечатаю и сфоткаю в открытом виде

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

это не штатив....это направляющие от Ф/У КРОКУС  :smileflag: мне так видится......а остальное где похерили???.......ооо! пригляделся к следующим миниатюрам......так у Вас КРОКУС!!!....100%....500 Ну ооочень дорого  :smileflag: 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.11.2012 в 17:05 ----------

за 150 КРОКУС заберу (скидка за раскрытие тайны      )....все остальное мне не надо

----------


## hiace75

торг хороший!

----------


## 2geo

Реле времени и красные фонари сколько?

----------


## Ouzelman

> торг хороший!


 -У конкурентов торг начинается с другой цифры...

----------


## hiace75

обмен на что либо

----------


## Ouzelman

> обмен на что либо


 -Удачки Вам! Кстати, мой знакомый обменял свой комплект на 200грн...

----------


## Ouzelman

> Спасибо!Вы что то хотите предложить?...


 -Просто пожелать Вам удачи в продаже и терпения... всё продаётся.

----------


## skvall

Сура хорошее реле отрабатывает 100-тые доли секунды ) у меня после купания в ванной даже отрабатывает)))

----------


## hiace75

возможен обмен на иструмент

----------


## hiace75

Обмен на инструмент

----------


## Ouzelman

> Обмен на инструмент


 -Гитара подойдёт? )))

----------


## Ouzelman

> спасибо,но гитара есть,обмен на ... *автор инструмент*


 -Кто такой ?

----------


## Ouzelman

> В продаже


 -Тут довольно долго водился один ДиДжмо, продававший _плёночный "ОЛИМПУС" ЗА 400ГРН_ - и то продал! Пожелаю Вам того же! )

----------


## hiace75

Спасибо

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## dima_odess

Гривен за 100 могу избавить вас от этого х....

----------


## Strith

Честно говоря достало видеть эту тему в верху списка, хватит подымать этот хлам вверх. Сколько можно.

----------


## hiace75

> Честно говоря достало видеть эту тему в верху списка, хватит подымать этот хлам вверх. Сколько можно.


 А ты не заходи и проходи мимо, чтоб не доставало, обойдусь без твоих тупых советов, недорос их еще давать.

----------


## Strith

Когда уже будет "в урне" когда?!

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------


## hiace75

В продаже

----------

